# If you could...



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

If you could resurrect one composer or performer and have a conversation with them, who would it be? What would you like to talk about, assuming there are no language barriers?

(Sorry if this is already a thread.)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Shucks, I can't even talk to the ones who are living.

However, if a composer would even want to talk to me, I know the most about Erik Satie, and he would be fun to talk to. Also, I'd like to let him know how much of an impact he was going to have on the 20th Century, especially on American composers. I'm sure he would be surprised. He might even offer me one of his velvet suits from gratitude.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Brahms.

I need to ask him why "Late romanticism (and all its derivatives) is extreme, overindulgent, and lacks reason."


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'd like to talk with Rimsky-Korsakov and have him tell me about going from a naval career into composition and teaching, and about The Five, Tchaikovsky, and his other associates and contemporaries, students; where he got his ideas--musical and otherwise--for his literally fantastic operas and other compositions and about his life in Imperial Russia in both its artistic peak and its twilight. The tales he could tell!

I's also like to sit and listen to the amazing Life and Times of Lorenzo da Ponte, who led a dozen lives.


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

I'd resurrect Beethoven, and I'd ask him how fast he _really_ intended his works to played. :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Gesualdo, to have a retrial done.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Verdi / Rossini/ Bellini/ Donizetti and have a nice meal talking about music


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Verdi / Rossini/ Bellini/ Donizetti and have a nice meal talking about music


That sounds like a good time.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

J. S. Bach.

I'd ask him to entrust his cantatas to me rather than his sons, so we wouldn't lose any.

There are some textual problems with his libretti, too, that I'd like to get cleared up!

And then a nice cup of coffee and some cakes for a good natter about bassoonists.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Wagner! I would ask him to explain all the intentions and meanings behind his operas and discuss music and his life.

Or Beethoven. I’d get him a hearing aid, listen to music, and see what he thinks of his own late compositions which he never really got to hear himself.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Malcom Arnold and get roaring drunk with him on a three day binge. He'd be paying, as he always did. The 'conversation' would consist of chatting up barmaids and sometimes talking to the Sergeant at the Police station.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

annaw said:


> Wagner! I would ask him to explain all the intentions and meanings behind his operas and discuss music and his life.
> 
> Or Beethoven. I'd get him a hearing aid, listen to music, and see what he thinks of his own late compositions which he never really got to hear himself.


I like both of these choices! It would be nice if we could get the confusion of the meanings of Wagner's operas settled once and for all. I would like him to clarify lots of things! :lol:

And you just can't help but feel bad for Beethoven.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Strange Magic said:


> I'd like to talk with Rimsky-Korsakov and have him tell me about going from a naval career into composition and teaching, and about The Five, Tchaikovsky, and his other associates and contemporaries, students; where he got his ideas--musical and otherwise--for his literally fantastic operas and other compositions and about his life in Imperial Russia in both its artistic peak and its twilight. The tales he could tell!
> 
> I's also like to sit and listen to the amazing Life and Times of *Lorenzo da Ponte*, who led a dozen lives.


I assume you have read Anthony Holden's 'The Man who wrote Mozart'?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

annaw said:


> Wagner! I would ask him to explain all the intentions and meanings behind his operas and discuss music and his life.
> 
> Or Beethoven. *I'd get him a hearing aid*, listen to music, and see what he thinks of his own late compositions which he never really got to hear himself.


I fear his hearing might have gone too far by then. He might have needed an implant.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

In a cafe with Gershwin, at the piano with Mozart.

With the former about combining musical influences into a caleidoscope, basically about passage logic.
With the latter without a premeditated plan, going wherever the piano would take us.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

mikeh375 said:


> Malcom Arnold and get roaring drunk with him on a three day binge. He'd be paying, as he always did. The 'conversation' would consist of chatting up barmaids and sometimes talking to the Sergeant at the Police station.


In that case, I would get a shot of that Blue Label Johnny Walker. I once got one from my employer's Christmas party. It cost close to the meal itself.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Mahler, no question. I'd like to show him the staggering number of books that have been written about him and the monumental number of recordings of his music that have been made: His time has come, indeed! Then, after he gets over the shock of how good modern recording techniques are, play several recordings of each symphony (not the 10th) and ask his opinion. Then get the Critical Editions of the scores and once and for all let us know what they got wrong (and right!). Finally, let him spend some time and finish the 10th, and only then let him hear the working of Cooke, Carpenter, Wheeler, Mazzetti, Barshai and others.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Very clearly Bach for me. Of course I would speak to him further about his philosophy for composing music and ask him his opinion of all the music that has transpired since his time. Then I would get the definitive, once-and-for-all answer on whether he _requires_ us to use harpsichords, small choirs, countertenors, and period instruments in order to be "correct."


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Bruckner and let him compose more, no talks :lol:


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

Since the question didn't presuppose that the resurrection procedure would also grant the subject an ability to speak English that they didn't have in life, I'll go with Charles Ives.

After talking music, I have some questions about my homeowner's insurance that he might be able to help with.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> Verdi / Rossini/ Bellini/ Donizetti and have a nice meal talking about music





adriesba said:


> That sounds like a good time.


I have a suspicion that such a "conversation" ("_talking_ about music") would prove more a song-fest of these fellows _singing_ about music. An opera all its own.

I wonder, too, if Rogerx could hold his own (tonally and tune-ily!) against these masters. Of course, he really wouldn't have to say much of anything (or _sing_ much of anything). Just listening to these four exercise their talents and knowledge would prove more than an enlightening experience.

One final note -- with Rossini at the table, one should perhaps make certain to get his plate of foodstuffs early, if he wishes to eat at all.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Mussorgsky or Sibelius with some alcohol involved. We could listen to the grasshoppers in the summer and watch the sunset and sunrise. Maybe talk about the weather and drink whatever....


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Franz Liszt. We could talk in German about our respective années de pèlerinage. He might be one of the only composers who would be interested in a two-way conversation. And we’re both called Franz.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm not sure a conversation with any composer could tell me as much as his music. (Although I would really love to know if the DMSH Fifth was really meant to be as cynical as I have always heard it as.)


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> J. S. Bach.
> 
> I'd ask him to entrust his cantatas to me rather than his sons, so we wouldn't lose any.
> 
> ...


What about the last fugue?!?!? You need to ask about Contprapunctu XIV; the cryptic note in his eulogy.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

BachIsBest said:


> What about the last fugue?!?!? You need to ask about Contprapunctu XIV; the cryptic note in his eulogy.


OK. But you have intrigued me with the 'cryptic note in his eulogy'. Are you referring to the Nekrolog? 
Elaboration please?!


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Very clearly Bach for me. Of course I would speak to him further about his philosophy for composing music and ask him his opinion of all the music that has transpired since his time. Then I would get the definitive, once-and-for-all answer on whether he _requires_ us to use harpsichords, small choirs, countertenors, and period instruments in order to be "correct."


Something similar for me, although I wouldn't be as interested in "resurrecting" composers for conversation. What I would most like to do is be able to hear what Bach's choral works sounded like when first performed, or Mozart's piano concertos and symphonies, or Beethoven's. Or hear all three play as they could during their prime. Also I'd love to have heard Chopin's and Liszt's playing. So...I guess I'd be more interested in momentary time travel.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> OK. But you have intrigued me with the 'cryptic note in his eulogy'. Are you referring to the Nekrolog?
> Elaboration please?!


Yes, I was referring to the Nekrolog. In particular, this passage:

"His last disease has prevented him, according to his concept, to bring the second to last fugue to a complete end and the last, which contains 4 themes and was supposed to be accomplished finally in all 4 voices easing note by note inverted."

What does this mean? Nobody really knows.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Verdi / Rossini/ Bellini/ Donizetti and have a nice meal talking about music


and the meal would consist of "Tournedos Rossini" named after him. small cuts of filet of tenderloin sauteed then topped with Foie Gras and mushrooms


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't think I'd want to go and do a resurrection on anyone such as Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Wagner, Stravinsky, or Schoenberg; especially while their so busy _decomposing_.

Sorry for the "Dad" joke.

Seriously, it would peak my curiosity to speak to living and active, (perhaps struggling) contemporary composers; so I could ask them who their favorite composers are and why; what they think they can bring to classical music that is new and different after so many great masters (such as the above-mentioned) seemed to have already said it all; and why creating music in a genre that appeals to to such a small segment of the public even seems worth it to them.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

While it might be nice to pick the brains of a world class composer such as Bach, Mozart, or Beethoven, I don't really picture any of them being brilliant conversationalists.

I'll go with little known composer, and inventor of the glass harmonica, *Ben Franklin*.

Now, _*there's*_ a guy who I suspect would be a real hoot to have a discussion with about practically any subject.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

John Dowland. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

pianozach said:


> While it might be nice to pick the brains of a world class composer such as Bach, Mozart, or Beethoven, I don't really picture any of them being brilliant conversationalists.


Bach would have been too busy
Mozart had little time even for Beethoven
Beethoven was deaf anyway


----------

